# SIM for Longer Stays



## Peaceful Wanderer

Looking at 90 -170 total days in France each year, any thoughts about best SIM solution that could be used each visit (i.e. same French number)? Is unlimited data on a non-contract basis reasonable to expect? Any pondering/input appreciated.

PW


----------



## EuroTrash

You could have a look at a few comparison websites eg



https://www.quechoisir.org/comparateur-forfait-mobile-n43896/








Les meilleurs forfaits sans engagement







www.lecomparatifdesforfaits.com





I use lebara which doesn't seem to show on comparison websites, currently paying 9,99 a month for 40Go.


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's probably unreasonable to expect unlimited data on a cheap phone service - but check the individual phone providers, especially the "discount" ones (Free, Sosh, B&U, etc.) - depending on your actual use and needs, one of their low-cost services (usually without minimum contract periods) at 2, 4 or 5€ a month could work out better for you than turning service on and off when you're actually in France for a month or two.


----------



## Peasant

Free (the company). €20/month for unlimited talk/text in France, unlimited calling to land lines in 100+ countries, and 210Gb/month of 4G/5G data. €10/month for 90Gb/month of data, unlimited talk/text in France.


----------



## EuroTrash

The reason I have stuck with Lebara is because you can stop your monthly subscription when you don't need it and leave your account with no credit and no activity without losing your number, for up to 3 (I think) months. If you still don't need it you can pay a minimum subscription for a month and then you're good for another 3 months.
I am not sure you can do this with Free. There is no "engagement", you can cancel at any time, but I think that once you don't pay your subscription one month, the deal is finished and your number is gone.
Double check this because it may no longer be the case, but that was why I didn't go with Free for mobile internet last summer even though at home I am a Free adsl subscriber.


----------

